# 13x7 Gold Centers 100 spoke wire wheels and tires



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

These are 13x7 100 spoke Gold Center Wire Wheels(chinas).They come with tires,caps,and adapters.They are not perfect for show,but they are clean .They do have some rust,but nothing a little cleaning wont cure.Tires are in good shape.These would be great for your daily driver.For questions call 913-489-1580
Will trade for some 13x7 Standards or Wheels with the embeded flag caps
<span style=\'color:green\'>465.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

that's not bad let get back with you on this wheels..


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

that's not bad let get back with you on this wheels..


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 10 2010, 03:56 PM~17445785
> *These are 13x7 100 spoke Gold Center Wire Wheels(chinas).They come with tires,caps,and adapters.They are not perfect for show,but they are clean .They do have some rust,but nothing a little cleaning wont cure.Tires are in good shape.These would be great for your daily driver.For questions call 913-489-1580
> Will trade for some 13x7 Standards or Wheels with the embeded flag caps
> Sold to one of the Homies Local*


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

u still go da rims can u shipp to florida


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

those aint that bad for china's


----------

